# Vancouver Groupon, Gastown "eating" Tour



## herindoors911 (Jul 6, 2012)

http://www.groupon.com/r/uu4225462

Good until next January. 


 Choose Between Two Options
•$39 for a Gastown walking food tour for two (a $78 value)
•$76 for a Gastown walking food tour for four (a $156 value)


Up to 16 guests trail behind a historical re-enactor, trying food and drinks at 10 restaurants and shops. Bites may include South Carolina–style pulled pork from Peckinpah, European baked goods and desserts from Brioche, and handcrafted ales and lagers from Steamworks. Tour groups meet every day at 1:45 p.m. at the Starbucks outside of the Pan Pacific Hotel and run from approximately 2 p.m. to 4 p.m.


Taste Vancouver Food Tours

Vancouver native Jewel Taylor envisioned Taste Vancouver Food Tours as a fun and informative introduction to some of the finest restaurants in her historic city. Centered on the city's oldest neighbourhood, Gastown, these tours are designed for groups or private parties and are guided by none other than Captain John "Gassy Jack" Deighton, as played by professional actor Tom Daley. Tours take in such historic landmarks as Rogers' Chocolates, established in 1885, and the city's only steam clock, where guests can get seconds for free


:whoopie:


----------



## herindoors911 (Jul 10, 2013)

http://www.groupon.com/r/uu4225462

Tour of Vancouver Harbor available on Groupon.   Can be upgraded to longer dinner cruises.



Boat captains must master nautical lexicon before sailing the seas to ensure that they can distinguish port, which means left, from starboard, which means launch the vessel into deep space. Count down to a sea launch with this Groupon.
Choose Between Two Options

    $29 for a harbour tour for two adults (a $59.90 value)
    $55 for a harbour tour for four adults (a $119.80 value)

Fully narrated tours spend roughly one hour exploring the Burrard Inlet, treating passengers to seaside views of Vancouver. Sights include landmarks such as Stanley Park and historic Gastown, the North Shore Mountains, and the city skyline. While onboard, seafarers enjoy sips from the fully licensed bar in the cabin (not included in this Groupon) or collect some sunrays and practice fish calls on the open-air deck. Customers may upgrade to the Sunset Dinner Cruise (an additional $40 per person) or the Indian Arm Luncheon Cruise (an additional $35 per person).

Harbour Cruises & Events

Harbour Cruises & Events has ferried aquanauts across the waters of Vancouver Harbour for more than a century, elucidating the city's history and granting seldom-seen views of the skyline. On the MPV Constitution, one of Vancouver's only authentic paddlewheelers, guests can enjoy views of the city on the open-air deck, or below on the A and B decks where the luxuries of a fine-dining restaurant take to sea. The Sunset dinner cruise and the Indian Arm luncheon cruise make use of such fine settings to create floating meals of beef bordelaise and fresh British Columbian salmon accompanied by live music. Fireworks cruises celebrate the waning of summer with a buffet dinner and live DJ, letting couples get close and practice their breakdancing moves when everyone else is looking to the sky.


----------



## BevL (Jul 11, 2013)

herindoors911 said:


> http://www.groupon.com/r/uu4225462
> 
> Tour of Vancouver Harbor available on Groupon.   Can be upgraded to longer dinner cruises.
> 
> ...



We went on a sunset dinner thing with this company two years ago.  We were packed like sardines into a dining room and the food wasn't very good.

Perhaps they've changed but we wouldn't go again.


----------



## herindoors911 (Jul 13, 2013)

Thanks for the comment.  Sorry to hear that.


----------



## herindoors911 (Jul 14, 2013)

One on today for the BIG sight-seeing bus.    Expires September 30, 2013 

"""Tours are an ideal way for anyone to learn more about a new city without resorting to drastic measures such as running for mayor. Get acquainted with Vancouver the easy way with this Groupon.


Choose Between Two Options

*  $39 for an unlimited one-day hop-on, hop-off city bus tour tour for two (up to an $80 value)
    $75 for an unlimited one-day hop-on, hop-off city bus tour for four (up to a $160 value)*

City trekkers embark on hop-on, hop-off tours aboard vintage double-decker and open-top buses. The tour route includes stops at 22 of Vancouver’s most awe-inspiring sites, enabling guests to de-bus, take in the city, and re-board at their leisure. Without hopping off, the tour takes approximately 90 minutes.

Big Bus

Rain or shine, for 362 days out of the year, Vancouver's streets teem with Big Bus's fleet making their daily stops around the city's sites. Customers pile aboard for 90-minute hop-on, hop-off tours that trek down a route that wends past Vancouver's most compelling attractions, enabling guests to create flexible sightseeing outings that proceed at a convenient pace. Tour captains ferry passengers past 22 city landmarks, such as Stanley Park, Granville Island, and Gastown, letting passengers spring out of their seats before picking up ticket-holders and tumbleweeds eager to make their way across the city. Champions of making the city accessible to visitors from around the globe, Big Bus tours are available in seven languages, including English and German"".

http://www.groupon.com/r/uu4225462


----------



## herindoors911 (Jul 29, 2013)

http://www.groupon.com/r/uu4225462

Stanley Park train ride and craft tables -- $12.00 (for two)  -- expires Sept. 2.


----------

